# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Fake Test e ?

## despo

Hi,

I heard there was a fake Iranish testosteron 250 mg ?

I dont now if its right but, he says that the different is the place of the logo, the real should be under the "Mg" and the fake should be on the same line as "mg"?

Any one who heard about that ? I´ll send a pic...

So look at the pic, the ampul on left should be real and right should be fake ??

----------


## Muscle_4_Hire

mnnn, the left looks a little fuller than the right... check out my pics of legit abu's: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=147355

----------


## Thegr8One

had some of that gave me a nasty lump that hurt like hell
my opinion is flush it

----------

